# Full Metal commercial grinder by Cunhill



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi guy's

Was wondering if any of you have heard of the above named grinder, the one I'm looking at is a refurbished one. Are these any good ?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Cunill are repackaged iberitals arent they? or vice versa?


----------

